# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 30k USA, UK Facebook Group for Sale

## mhsujan

I'm selling a 25k+ members facebook funny entertainment group. more than thousand members are from USA which represents 70% of total members.

Members from "USA, UK, Canada, Australia" represent 50% of the members. The rest are mainly from American countries.

Daily thousand Member Add Request. Most members are funny entertainment, quotes fans.

For more details, group link and group insights, pm me.
Whatsapp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)

*Price is not fixed, you can contact for price negotiations.

----------

